# Anyone else get a free upgrade coupon?



## Train2104 (Jan 14, 2016)

I received an email on Monday with AGR seemingly randomly giving me a free upgrade coupon. The email makes it clear that it's a Regional or Acela upgrade only, but when I look in my account it's an ordinary upgrade coupon, expiring 2/29/16.

Anyone else got one?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 14, 2016)

I got one two. As I recall, it's for their 15th Anniversary celebration of Acela.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes, I got one. It expires so soon. I guess they're trying to get winter ridership.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 14, 2016)

Anyone know if these work on Saver fares?


----------



## HARHBG (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't say for certain if it will work for a "Saver" fare, but my recent experience is.......

I used the upgrade coupons I got for reaching the next "Tier".. I was able to upgrade on Acela from Business to First on a recent trip from HAR to PVD, no problem, disable fare. Returning from PVD to HAR, again on Acela, Providence wouldn't allow the upgrade until I paid the difference between the regular fare and my disabled fare.

As I've written in previous posts, different Amtrak agents = different results. There seems to be no continuity.

Now other AU members have slammed me for making a statement to this effect..............different Amtrak agents can and often does = different results....... but it has happened to me so often...............

When I questioned Amtrak agent at the 800# I was curtly told to read the fine print ESPECIALLY the last line, "Other Restrictions May Apply.".

So it seems if Amtrak decides NO BLUE SHIRTS today........................it's under Other Restrictions May Apply.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey, I'm editing out my previous comment saying I didn't think it could be used on saver fares. I just called and was told the upgrade coupons can be used on saver fares. I don't think it matters what price was paid for the tickets.


----------



## HARHBG (Jan 15, 2016)

Good luck to you on using your upgrade. I hope it works for you. But a word of caution. Don't be surprised if when you actually go to apply it you get a different story.

Did you actually get you upgrade applied when you called? Or did you just ask if you could use it with a saver fare?


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Jan 15, 2016)

I just asked. I understand it has to be within 12 hours of riding to call and actually upgrade,so I'll try my luck then.


----------



## Bex (Jan 16, 2016)

I used mine yesterday on a Saver fare and it worked fine, just to confirm. I was apprehensive based on things I'd read here but the rep never even brought up my fare.

I also was able to get a seat an hour and a half before my trip on a Friday afternoon in rush hour, so that bodes well.

It's funny, I usually ride the quiet car but had a cold with cough so figured it was a good time to try Business Class. While it was definitely louder than I like, I think the space between seats and lack of family groups definitely made it quieter than regular coach.


----------



## Bex (Feb 7, 2016)

Just to update this, this actually did happen to me today. The rep insisted that since my fare was a Saver, she could not upgrade me. I insisted (politely) that that just wasn't the case and I had done it before. She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor, and when she returned, she had already upgraded me. No, "I'm sorry I was mistaken" or "huh, turns out I can upgrade you."

In her zeal to do the task while I was on hold and and without acknowledging what had happened, she applied a coupon I have that is good through November and have planned for a trip later this year, rather than a coupon someone here kindly gave me which expires this month. She then had to redo the whole thing when I gave her the expiring coupon number. Frustrating, but it ended OK.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 7, 2016)

Train2104 said:


> Anyone know if these work on Saver fares?


Their supposed to according to the AGR insider over on Flyertalk.

Also I did get an extra upgrade and didn't know what I did. Thought I was super specially awesome. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2016)

If you got the upgraded AGR credit card, you receive a companion coupon and an upgrade coupon! So that is probably why.


----------



## Bex (Feb 8, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Train2104 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if these work on Saver fares?
> ...


I really did imagine saying this to the rep. "This guy Anthony? He works at Amtrak? And he said on this Internet forum that it's supposed to be good on Saver fares."

In the end I was glad the supervisor knew what the rule was, so that I didn't have to bring it up.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> If you got the upgraded AGR credit card, you receive a companion coupon and an upgrade coupon! So that is probably why.


I don't. I only got a free extra upgrade. No ideas why.



Bex said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Train2104 said:
> ...


I would go further then that. Anthony our founding father of AU, is second in command at AGR. I would have stated that the second in command of AGR has stated that upgrades are eligible for Savers. I almost lost my mind a few years ago on an agent who absolutely denied I couldn't do it, even though I've done so before and wouldn't connect me to a supervisor.


----------



## Bex (Feb 8, 2016)

I had no idea he was so high up. Now I blame him more for the deceptive statements and hidden info than I did before.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 8, 2016)

Bex said:


> I had no idea he was so high up. Now I blame him more for the deceptive statements and hidden info than I did before.


Don't! This was the Marketing weasels and Suits @ 60 Mass that put out the initial info that was such BS and misleading Bait and Switch propoganda!


----------

